# WALD #3 or #4 TOMAHAWK goose neck stem



## Balloonatic (Sep 5, 2017)

Looking for a Wald #3 or #4 *Tomahawk* goose neck/stem... like the ones shown. There are two versions I know of, the razor (#4) and the fat one, (#3) ... I will take either or both!

PLEASE SEND A *PRIVATE MESSAGE* IF YOU HAVE ONE FOR ME, OR PLEASE *EMAIL DIRECTLY* TO *sgreg22@yahoo.com * 

PLEASE *DO NOT* REPLY, OR POST PHOTOS TO THIS THREAD IF YOU HAVE ONE TO SELL ME!

Thanks so much!

Justin
Balloonatic O-O


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

I always thought these were Wald 4 and 5. The Wald 3 is the typical knuckle stem. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks Shawn, you may be right... I had an NOS fat one with an original Wald tag that said #3, but it might have been the wrong tag for that stem.... but this is why I posted *photos* of the stems I'm looking for so there is absolutely no confusion about what I'm hoping to find!

I ALSO HAVE GREAT PARTS FOR TRADE!! 

Hoping someone on the cabe has one for me?? Thanks!!


----------

